# neuer Kühler für XFX 4870



## Jumbo-GER- (20. November 2009)

*neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

hi,wollte auf meine XFX 4870 1GB einen neuen Kühler montieren,da diese recht heis wird und auch keine speicherkühler hat.

Habe diese XFX :
XFX Radeon HD4870 (HD-487A-ZWF) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

und wollte wenn möglich den Arctic-Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo draufmachen.
nun steht bei alternate das der nur für das referenzdesing gedacht ist und es sonst probleme mit den speicherkühlern kommen kann.

nun meine frage.
Ist /Hat meine Karte "REferenzdesing" oder hat jemand nen tip wechen guten kühler ich noch montieren könnte ?


Danke für die Tips


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. November 2009)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

Wie es scheint nicht !(bin mir aber nicht sicher)

Aber das müsste keine Problem sein der da der loch abstand an sich immer gleich ist.
Also ich behaute enfach mal das der mehr als Passt !


----------



## Jumbo-GER- (20. November 2009)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

aha
für den fall das die speicherkühler doch net passen sollten,kann amn da einfach etwas "kürzen"? sind doch nur lamellen /also passiv.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. November 2009)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

Wenn ich bilder von der Karte an kucke sind da jetzt auch keine drauf....^^

Und der AC Twin hat schon genug -bauhöhe um auch die mit geliefert Kühlbausteine zu beherbergen 1


----------



## Prinzpaddy (20. November 2009)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

also deine karte is nicht referenz design 
aba der twin turbo sollte drauf passen


----------



## Jumbo-GER- (20. November 2009)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

danke für die tips.
naja ,sorgen macht mir da hinten dieser kühlblock bei den spannungswandlern .der ist ca.1,5cm hoch.

sollte ich vill. doch lieber ein anderes modell wählen?
gibts da gute alternativen?
hab bei alternate eig. nur noch den EKL Alpenföhn "Heidi" gefunden,der scheint auch zu passen,aber der ist ja riesig und teuer 

werd mal beim atelco vorbeischauen ob man den Arctic-Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo mal "anhalten" darf ,und wenn er nicht passt wieder tauschen kann.


----------



## darkycold (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

Hab auch die 4870 xfx design.
Jetzt auch mit der Heidi.
Ich hab die Speicherkühler drauf geklebt und das wars.
Ich werd mir aber wohl noch nen anderen Lüfter drauf schnallen.
Der dreht mit 1100 rpm also 100%, und dass soll er wohl auch machen bei ner 4870 und 4890.

Ich würd nur zu gerne wissen, was für einen Luftdurchsatz der Originale hat, damit man mal vergleichen kann.

Wegen den Temps.
Kein Plan, warum die bei dir so heiß wird.
Also der Kühler von xfx hat meine Idle auf 49 - 51C° gekühlt. Unter Last kan sie aber gerne an die 80 C°, was aber alles kein Problem ist, da sie bis ca. 102 C° freigegeben ist.
Die Heidi kühlt bei 100% auf 36C° Idle und 60 C° Last.

Das einzige was mich zum Wechsel geführt hat, war die Lautstärke des originalen Kühlers, bzw Lüfter.


MfG darkycold

edit: Hab die Temps mal geändert, da mir aufgefallen war, dass ich den Lüfter der Heidi falschrum drauf gesetzt hatte..


----------



## darkycold (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

Heut ist was komisches passiert..

Bei Furmark stiegen plötzlich die Last Temps in die höhe. Hab dann nach 3 min bei 80° abgebrochen, da mir das für de Heidi zu viel ist.
Und vorallem, weil es Gestern besser war..
Also Lasttemps um die 60°.

Wie kann das kommen??
Und der Kühler scheind auch irgendwie nicht wirklich warm zu sein.

MfG Steffen


----------



## darkycold (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

Hab heut noch mal neue mx2 paste drauf geschmiert, und sie ging wieder über 90C° wobei sie im idle bei 35C° gut gekühlt ist.

Dann hab ich einfach den Lüfter noch mal gedreht.
Der saugt jetzt die luft von der Graka weg, und siehe da. Die idle temps zwar jetzt bei 42 C° aber die Lasttemps pendeln sich bei 75 - 76 C° ein.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

die Lasttemps sind ok aber iwie nen bissel viel für die Heidi, hast du evt iwo nen hitzestau?


----------



## darkycold (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

hab ich auch gedacht.

jetzt liegen die idle temps bei 38 C° und Lasttemps bei 72 C°.
Wobei der Lüfter weiterhin saugend ist.

MfG darkycold


----------



## Ampeldruecker (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

mach mal nen Bild vom gesamten Inneraum bitte


----------



## darkycold (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

Sodale..

Ich hab schon beides ausprobiert.
Also den Lüfter unten im Gehäuse hab ich jetzt mit der Heidi zusammen rausblasend. Eigendlich total dumm, aber so bekomme ichs hin, dass die 4870 ca. 75 C° bei Furmark hält.

Eigentlich sollte ja der Lüfter der Heidi zur Graka hin blasen, oder liege ich da falsch.
Wenn ich es so mach, dann passiert das, was ich ja schon beschrieben habe. Kein Anzeichen, dass die Temps über 95C° zum Stillstand kommen.

Zu den Lüfter.
3 * 120 - einer oben zwischen NT und Laufwerk, einer vorne unten. einer wie auf dem Foto ja ersichtlich hinten unten, und noch ein 80'er unter dem NT.


----------



## darkycold (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

So.

Hab jetzt mal alles ausm Gehäuse raus.
Jetzt unter Furmark ca. 48C° mit richtig angebrachtem Lüfter, also zur Graka hinblasend.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt muss ich nur schaun, wie ich diese Temps auch im Gehäuse hinbekomme.

Falls einer ne Idee hat.......

MfG darkycold


PS.
Falls einer die Unterlage gebrauchen kann.
Mathe für 9. und 10. Klasse. Ist zwar etwas älter, aber vor 6-7 Jahren hats mir mal geholfen.
Ich brauchs nimmer.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

Wo hast du denn überall Lüfter im Case? Ich würde nur vorne, hinten und den Cpu-Kühler nach oben machen. Probier doch mla den Lüfter unten im GBehäuse auszuschalten


----------



## darkycold (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

Den cpu-kühler/Lüfter kannst nicht drehen. Ist nen ac 64 pro.

Wie in der Sig.
Vorne nen 120, oben in der Mitte nen 120 und hinter cpu nen 80.

Kann auch sein, dass mein Gehäuse einfach schei** ist.
Ist eigentlich auch zu klein. Werd heut abend mal versuchen das ganze in mein altes Gehäuse zu setzen. Mal schaun.


----------



## Nixtreme (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

Sehr intressanter Thread, ich hab mich nämlich auch des öfteren gefragt ob auf meiner hintergeschmissene 109Euro-Graka die Heidi platz nehmen könnte 

warte jetzt noch ab wie sich die Situation bei Darkycold entwickelt und dan werd ich mir dir Heidi wohl zulegen ^^


----------



## Dr.Speed (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

@darkycold: Da du die temps jetzt so gut im Griff hast könntest du eigentlich ein kleines bisschen OC wagen. Die Garantie ist durch den Wechsel auf die Heidi sowieso weg. Der Speicher macht z.B. fast immer 1000MHz mit und die GPU meist 775MHz (ohne Spannungserhöhung).


----------



## darkycold (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

Hab jetzt noch mal provisorisch einen Lüfter direkt hinter der Grafikkarte platziert, um zu schaun, ob sich dort vielleicht der Hitzestau befindet.

Hab die Temps so bei 85 - 87 C° fangen können.
Aber das ist nicht das, was die Heidi leisten kann. Wie schon gesagt, ohne Case 45C° unter Furmark.

Ich denke mal, dass mein billiges Gehäuse ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Midi Tower - Cooltek K1 Midi Tower
einfach einen bescheidenen "air-flow" hat.

Wird wohl so kommen, dass ich mir nen anderes Gehäuse holen werde.

@ Dr. Speed
Die Temps sind im offenem Zustand, also so wie auf dem Bild. Das liegt alles aufm Tisch rum.
Das schöne bei meiner xfx ist, dass der Garantie-Aufkleber nicht auf den Schrauben klebte, also ich das Siegel auch nicht zerstört habe.

MfG darkycold


----------



## Dr.Speed (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

Die 85-87°C sind wirklich für diesen Kühler zu hoch. Das Case scheint mir aber auch nicht für leistungsfähige Hardware entwickelt worden zu sein. Ich schätze da wirst du dir wohl mal bald ein neues gönnen müssen.


----------



## darkycold (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

Hab gerade mal mein altes case (auch so nen billiges) genommen.
Komischerweise 2 cm breiter, 4cm länger, und mit nur 2 Lüftern. Die Graka wird jetzt auf ca. 79C° gekühlt. Schon mal ein Anfang. 
Es liegt zu 100% an dem bescheidenen Gehäuse.

Was könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen. Sollte ein Midi sein, gut belüftet werden können und nicht zu teuer sein.

MfG darkycold


----------



## Ampeldruecker (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

Xigmatek Midgard  das Ding ist echt super  Da drin wirkt sogar meine HD4870 klein


----------



## darkycold (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

Nicht schlecht...

Wie wäre denn das hier?
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Three Hundred


----------



## Ampeldruecker (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

Naja das ist ja nicht so berauschend, wie ich finde, wenn du Wert auf Optik und Kabelmanagement legst ist das Antec nichts für dich wie wärs denn mit dem hier? Caseking.de » Gehäuse » CM Storm » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black oder dem hier Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » K62 Serie » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black oder doch das hier?  http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...er-HAF-Mini-RC-922M-KKN1-GP-black::12377.html ? Mal ne ganz andere Frage, wie viel bist du denn bereit auszugeben?


----------



## darkycold (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

Hi..

Erst mal danke für die Hilfe und Vorschläge...

Tendiere Richtung Xigmatek Midgard.
Testberichte sind ja soweit gut, Belüftung wohl klasse, und darauf kommt es mir an.
Vorallem vom Preis her.
Also knapp 60 €. Mehr sollte es nicht sein.

Werds mir dann mal Anfang nächsten Monat bestellen.

MfG darkycold


----------



## darkycold (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

Hab gerade mal etwas gerechnet.

Wenn ich das Midgard dann mit Lüftern ausrüste, dann komm ich auf ca. 90 - 100€. 
Da bin ich dann schon in der Preisklasse des Utgard
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Utgard Serie » Xigmatek Utgard "Battle MESH Edition"
Wie siehts damit denn aus??


----------



## Ampeldruecker (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

Ich würde sagen, das ist deine Entscheidung welches dir besser gefällt  ich mag zum Beispiel das Midgard lieber


----------



## darkycold (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

Was glaubt ihr ist besser.

Der 170mm beim Utgard 
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1703 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 170mm

oder zwei 140mm 
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1453 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 140mm

beim Midgard im Deckel??

Der 170mm fördert 109,4 m³/h bei <18 db 
Der 140mm fördert 108 m³/h bei < 16 db

Ich denke mal nicht, dass man bei zwei 140mm die Fördermenge an Luft einfach pauschal verdoppeln kann, oder doch??

Weil wenn doch, dann würde meine Wahl aufs Midgard fallen.

@Ampeldruecker
Wieviele, welche und wo hast du deine Lüfter?
Du sagtest ja, dass du ein Midgard hast.
Könntest davon mal zwei drei Fotos machen?!

MfG darkycold


----------



## Ampeldruecker (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

Ja kann ich machen, ich füge sie dann in diesen Post ekn  Du kannst natürlich auch        In meinem TB gucken


----------



## darkycold (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

Gerade mal nachgeschaut..

Wieviel Platz hast du zwischen Mainboard und Seitenwand?


----------



## Ampeldruecker (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

Naja sagen wir mal so, es reicht für alle Kabel


----------



## darkycold (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*


Ich meinte wieviel Platz zwischen Mainboard und linkem Seitenteil ist.
Also wegen der Heidi auf meiner 4870. 
Würd gern wissen, ob da dann noch platz ist, um ins Seitenteil nen Lüfter zu setzen.

MfG darkycold


----------



## darkycold (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

wäre super, wenn ich ne Antwort bekommen würd..

MfG darkycold


----------



## Ampeldruecker (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

davon habe ich leider keine Ahnung tut mir leid


----------



## darkycold (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

Du hast doch das Midgard?!
Hast zumind. mal geschrieben.
Könntest ja einfach mal nen Zollstock nehmen, reinhalten und schaun, wieviel Platz zwischen mainboard und der linken seitenwand ist.
Mehr will ich nicht 

mfG darkycold


----------



## Ampeldruecker (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

Morgen ok`?


----------



## darkycold (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

Kein Problem..
Bin froh, dass dus machst..
Danke!!!!!


----------



## Nixtreme (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

So ich grab diesen Thread mal wieder aus.

der Anlass ist, dass darkycold in seiner Signatur schreibt, seine XFX 4870 1G im xfx Design sei tot! Als Besitzer der selber Graka wüsste ich natürlich gerne ob's mit seinem hier erwänten Umbau auf den EKL Heidi Grakakühler zusammenhängt


----------



## darkycold (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: neuer Kühler für XFX 4870*

Hat nichts direkt mit der Heidi zu tun, aber wohl mit dem Umbau.. Bin mal abgerutscht..


----------

